# My new Double-Tailed Betta



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm actually looking for a Half-moon betta in a fish farm. But almost all of them are Delta tails and crown tails. Then I saw a double tailed betta for the first time. It looks nice, so I got him home on 23 October. He seems very young about 4cm-5cm in length. Wonder what to name him. 

Here are pictures of him,

View attachment 18655


View attachment 18656


View attachment 18657



Well this is my Russet, he always swim up to me whenever I go in my room. But the problem is, he's got a lump on one side of him! It always hurts me whenever he swims up to me eagerly with the lump on him. Gosh, I really wish I knew what it was! Russet also had a little fin rot before thats why the fins are like bitten away.

View attachment 18659


View attachment 18660


This is the tank they live in, Russet lives in a 1.6 Gallon tank. My double-tail lives in a smaller tank, not sure how many gallons. Both tanks have Indian-Almond leaves in it.

View attachment 18661


I'm sorry if any pictures offended any viewers*.
I don't really know if Russet is a Half-Moon or a Super-Delta tail. His tail span is like 170 degrees.
Is there any tips on keeping a Double-Tailed betta?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

VERY nice bettas!! The only tip I have on doubletails, is that you have to feed them a little less than others because they bloat easily. So if you feed your other one three or four just give him two. It also helps to fast your bettas once a week to prevant bloating.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

wow he's lovely!  i like your setup too. the almond leaves are great arent they!?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I love your set up, the tanks look really nice. I love natural tanks. =] 

Very pretty little guy! his personality will pick a name soon enough.


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you! 
They bloat easily? Hmm I also heard that they will get swim-bladder disorder easily too.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I ADORE your bettas.  Soooo cute! Quick Q: Why would the pics offend anyone?


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you.
Well I've seen people puting their Bettas into 2.5 galloon-5 galloon tanks. I thought my tanks are too small, so it may offend them.


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a question. For Double tailed Bettas there are, veil doubletail, round doubletail, crown doubletail, plakat doubletail, and Half-Moon doubletail. 
Which category does my double tail fall under?

Experts determine.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Not positive, (I'm not great with tail types) but he looks like halfmoon, or round. (Not sure what a round looks like, but his tail's round so...  )


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

You're tanks look great. If anyone gets offended, that's their problem.:-D


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah! you tank looks great! 1.6 gallons sounds small, but from your picture it's plenty big!!!


----------

